# Chainsaw dullness



## cdillard (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello, I have a new Craftsman 18-inch gas chainsaw. I've used it cleaning up after Irene. The first time I used it, the chain became very dull and wouldn't cut after making several successful cuts on 12-inch maple. While cutting, a number of small sparks came out of the chain tensioner. There was no metal in the wood. I replaced the chain with a new one and the same thing happened again - occasional sparks, several good cuts, then it stopped cutting due to dullness.

Before I started cutting, I tensioned the chain so there was little slack and tightened it down so it wouldn't slip. The chain oil supply was good.

Any thoughts on what I'm doing wrong here would be appreciated; thanks.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

You need to learn how to sharpen the chain.

Any dirt, even a small amount will dull a chainsaw chain. When it gets dull, a few strokes with a file and you're back up and running.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Seeing sparks means your hitting dirt.
Also check the groove on your bar that it is not pinched.
Don't forget to file the rakers.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

cdillard said:


> Hello, I have a new Craftsman 18-inch gas chainsaw. I've used it cleaning up after Irene. The first time I used it, the chain became very dull and wouldn't cut after making several successful cuts on 12-inch maple. While cutting, a number of small sparks came out of the chain tensioner. There was no metal in the wood. I replaced the chain with a new one and the same thing happened again - occasional sparks, several good cuts, then it stopped cutting due to dullness.
> 
> Before I started cutting, I tensioned the chain so there was little slack and tightened it down so it wouldn't slip. The chain oil supply was good.
> 
> Any thoughts on what I'm doing wrong here would be appreciated; thanks.


I`m sorry in advance because this part isnt that helpful but....throw that piece of poop in the trash and buy a stihl, husky or jonsered...unless that homelite is an old xl model then it is crap.

The sparks maybe because your chain is loosening while in use and is grinding the side of your bar. Chains will loosen the hotter they get. Oregon makes good chains. If you are using a safety chain it will cut a lot slower too.


----------



## scraigc (Aug 2, 2010)

Do not let the blade touch the ground or get anywhere near dirt. Also do not over-tighten the chain, that can cause failure also


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Based upon your posting history here over the last five years...

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

